# Siberian Husky in need of Caring Home



## normanwisdom (Jul 29, 2010)

I never thought id be writing an add for this but sadly i am! Storm is 2 year old Siberian Husky. I rescued him from a lady who didnt realise the time that was needed to look after him and give him a happy life. Its with great regret my personal circumstances have left me unable to give the attention he deservers.

Storm is a very caring and loyal companion, at home does not directly live with other dogs but has daily contact with numourus dogs without any issue, the only problem he has ever had is not all other gogs want to play too  even with the lack of exercise he is currently receiving he is not become destructive but by nature the exercise and time im currently devoting to him is not enough.

If you would like anymore information or can help in any way please contact me (Jon) on 07540 712 175


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

:thumbup: wow a pinto sibe, these are so hard to come by i've never seen one other than bad photos. Beautiful boy, good luck wish I had the room.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

#I think I have to contact Noush on this one!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Absolutely contact Noush, this lovely boy could easily fall into the wrong hands xxx Stunner


----------



## normanwisdom (Jul 29, 2010)

forgive my ignorance... but who is Noush?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

normanwisdom said:


> forgive my ignorance... but who is Noush?


a member on here, she has Sibes & shes a lovely person


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

here i am thanks for the call DT

i wish i could take him he lovely but unfortunatly my oh says were full so Raindog on here's your man he runs husky rescue i'll pm you his details and that of a really good sibe forum you never kno someone experienced in the breed may be able to offer him a loving home because so many of these dogs are falling into the wrong hands.

Hiya Daisy there are actually quite a lot pinto/piebald huskies you see plenty at rallies and shows


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> Hiya Daisy there are actually quite a lot pinto/piebald huskies you see plenty at rallies and shows


 I've never seen one but then I don't go to places like that, I don't know any around here I can get to hehe. In all the years I worked with sibes, friends woned them etc I only discoved them about 5 years ago and fell in love but had never seen any avaliable, this is the first i've seen needing a new home :lol:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

what a stunner! Would love him but OH would kill me :blush:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

He's beautiful I wish I could have him but sadly the landlord hates dogs


----------



## chitty (Aug 31, 2010)

hello is the husky still going as we would like to find out some more info please as where you are and how we go about getting this nice looking husky thanks very much this is the first time used this forum so please email me thanks very much terry


----------



## ChrisFoh1881 (Oct 30, 2010)

normanwisdom said:


> I never thought id be writing an add for this but sadly i am! Storm is 2 year old Siberian Husky. I rescued him from a lady who didnt realise the time that was needed to look after him and give him a happy life. Its with great regret my personal circumstances have left me unable to give the attention he deservers.
> 
> Storm is a very caring and loyal companion, at home does not directly live with other dogs but has daily contact with numourus dogs without any issue, the only problem he has ever had is not all other gogs want to play too  even with the lack of exercise he is currently receiving he is not become destructive but by nature the exercise and time im currently devoting to him is not enough.
> 
> If you would like anymore information or can help in any way please contact me (Jon) on 07540 712 175


hi ther..it's my first time here ..i'm Chris from Malaysia..i'm very interested in adopting Storm could you pls furnish me more info on how or what should i do about...Currently i have a Husky about almost 2yrs old too..i hope Storm would be part of our family...pls email me at [email protected] ..tq so much


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

Beautiful dog!
Have you contacted the rescue you got him from?
Also RAINDOG a forum member runs a rescue fro Huskies!
And another option is Noushka05 (Time she had another otherwise the hammys will be overtaking the huskies)


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Beautiful dog!
> Have you contacted the rescue you got him from?
> Also RAINDOG a forum member runs a rescue fro Huskies!
> And another option is Noushka05 (Time she had another otherwise the hammys will be overtaking the huskies)


Oii!! my oh will be aving words with you!:hand:

its an old thread and i did actually try calling the op but didnt get through....i just hope this gorgeous dog went on to find a lovely suitable home


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Beautiful dog!
> Have you contacted the rescue you got him from?
> Also RAINDOG a forum member runs a rescue fro Huskies!
> And another option is Noushka05 (Time she had another otherwise the hammys will be overtaking the huskies)


and another "sue didnt read the thread" award!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> and another "sue didnt read the thread" award!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


I did BBM! *AFTER* I had posted my reply


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

LMAO:lol::lol:....think we need Rona back on the job


----------

